# MIDI Guitar 2 & breath controller instead of Keyboard/Mod/Pitchwheel



## LoFiLeif (Apr 30, 2021)

I've come to rely more and more on my (JamOrigin) MIDI Guitar 2/TEControl BBC2 breath controller combo for smaller setting stuff, writing for jazz bands and/or chamber music. I prefer traditional methods (keyboard, piano roll, drawing automation, for pure mockups, where the aim is to be as close to any original as possible. But for any creation not hampered by any models to imitate, I absolutely prefer the expressivity and smoothness in the process of working with the MIDI Guitar (MG2) setup. This is mainly, of course, for monophonic or limited polyphony instruments, as the MG2 software as of now, still has some issues with larger chords and the minor second interval. But there is still a ton of stuff that can be done, and I would love to hear about your experiences on the matter. I leave you with this a conversation starter:


----------



## MexicanBreed (May 18, 2021)

I also use MG 2 on occasion. It's quite good, honestly. I find that even with the imperfections it is still very enjoyable. My technique is nowhere as good as it is needed for a clean-ish tracking but it feels more expressive to play the guitar than a keyboard (which I can't say I play...more like typing with two fingers). I was so intrigued with the breath controller I purchased one, although I'm still working with the settings. 

Your video is very inspiring!


----------



## LoFiLeif (May 18, 2021)

MexicanBreed said:


> I also use MG 2 on occasion. It's quite good, honestly. I find that even with the imperfections it is still very enjoyable. My technique is nowhere as good as it is needed for a clean-ish tracking but it feels more expressive to play the guitar than a keyboard (which I can't say I play...more like typing with two fingers). I was so intrigued with the breath controller I purchased one, although I'm still working with the settings.
> 
> Your video is very inspiring!


Thanks, man! Yeah, the breath controller is a real asset to any MIDI guitar setup. What is it about the settings that you feel you need to work with? I felt it was kind of intuitive, although I must admit, I tend to adjust the settings to each new scene or instrument nowadays. Thereäs always some little way it can be improved to help you maximize control. If you have any questions, Iäll be more than happy to help though! 👍


----------



## MexicanBreed (May 18, 2021)

Thanks man. Probably I just need to practice what suits best. Anything with practice gets easier. Usually I plug the guitar with a wireless transmitter. It rocks being able to play without cables. Wish it was the same for the breath controller.


----------



## LoFiLeif (Feb 22, 2022)

MexicanBreed said:


> Thanks man. Probably I just need to practice what suits best. Anything with practice gets easier. Usually I plug the guitar with a wireless transmitter. It rocks being able to play without cables. Wish it was the same for the breath controller.


Well, now it is!


----------

